# So..... Merida?



## Hobbio (14 May 2013)

I've been reading around since I joined, and there's hardly any mention of Merida bikes. I'm intending to buy this Big Nine 29er, but Merida as a brand don't seem to get much attention.

Are they any good? I know they're not the lightest of bikes, but at 95kg myself I not overly concerned about saving 2 or 3% of of the overall weight.

To be honest, I'm probably going to get it anyway as my LBS is a dealer and is 2 mins walk from my house, and I think it looks sexy as anything, but my usual policy of researching the hell out of everything online hasn't really turned too much up on it. Being the base model, I realise that the components aren't top spec but the frame is the same as the top non-carbon models and if I get to the point where I need more (probs not for a good long while yet...) I can upgrade. The one review I've found praised the frame but slated the forks.

I'm just looking for some feedback on Merida as a brand though. Anyone have any knowledge to share?


----------



## Lee_M (14 May 2013)

big in mtb and also build lots of bikes for other big name companies

just moved into road bikes with their own brand

Lampre are now Lampre Merida


----------



## Motozulu (15 May 2013)

I have the Merida Matts 300D trails and for much the same reason as you - dealer at the end of my street.

It has'nt let me down, entry level model with lower end components but a good steady bike. You do get what you pay for normally but have since learned that my £600 would have gone much further on a Cube. The Merida is heavy with clunky XCM suntour forks, if I had shopped around I must admit I would'nt have got the Merida - there are much better out there for the same money.

I think for what you get - they are overpriced.


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

Hmmm, maybe I'll have a look at Cube too. It's a name that I keep seeing around this forum, usually just after "I love my..".


----------



## zizou (15 May 2013)

Never riden one but they are the 2nd biggest bike manufacturer in the world (they also own 49% of specialized) so you should be confident that they have the know how to make a decent frame


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

There's a Cube dealer 10mins from work. I really want a 29er, and I've seen this one.

I don't really know what I'm looking at with regard to equipment, is the spec better than the Merida? It's marginally cheaper, but only by about £20.


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

You know, the more I look the more options I find...There's this Specialized Hardrock from Evans online at £500 (in black) and this Fuji Nevada at £590.

Now I'm even more confused.


----------



## goody (15 May 2013)

At that price point there are not huge differences between each bike the fuji has a 9 speed groupset which is better than the 8 on the others (gives you a smoother transition between gear changes). The forks all seem to be XCM, I'VE got one on my bike which will be upgraded soon its a bit clunky at either end of its travel but ok if you don't ride too hard. If you're not obsessed with getting the best equipped bike for the money and are happy to upgrade a few bits over time then get the one that feels best to sit on and you like the look of best, otherwise out of the above the Fuji seems slightly better.


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

Cheers mate, I'd pretty much decided to go for the Merida anyway. I still prefer the looks of it, and the proximity of the dealer to my house is worth the slight price premium over the Cube.

Confusion over.


----------



## jowwy (15 May 2013)

How much do you want to spend - according to mbr best hardtail 29er on test for £600 is the Voodoo Bizango

for 1k its the scott scale 960

the fuji nevada got 4/10 and the rockhopper got 7/10


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

Sadly, Halfords only have 20" Bizangos left and that's too big for me. Shame cos it looks good


----------



## jowwy (15 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Sadly, Halfords only have 20" Bizangos left and that's too big for me. Shame cos it looks good


yeh it does look a good bike

i'm going for the scale 960 from scott - its on c2w so spending the full 1k


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

Mine's straight out my own pocket sadly. My company did raise the possibility of C2W, but there was hardly any interest so the idea was dropped.


----------



## Cubist (15 May 2013)

I have a Merida... there, I've said it.

So does my mate. His bike is lovely. It's a roadbike he bought on C2W. It's very lovely. 

Merida make some incredibly good quality bikes with lovely frames, and feature very highly in top level XC racing, esp abroad. The one I have actually belongs to my daughter. It's a Matts SUB 60 so has a typical trekking/XC frame, with stock Shimano wheelset and shimano brakes. The Octalink chainset is still going strong, and it has LX and XT mechs. The utterly woefully shite OEM RST fork was binned after the first time she rode it on a proper trail, and it now has a rather nice Tora coil fork on it. It's no lightweight, but it's not too porky either. I've taken a few kilos off it by swapping the wheels and tyres for Alexrims and Schwalbes, and if I find one at the right price it'll get a Hollowtech chainset. 

They are a quality outfit with quality Taiwanese frames made, I'm told, by the same people that Trek use. If that's a plus point then so be it!


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

Cool, I've basically decided to get the Big Nine now. Just waiting for the money to be there.....


----------



## matthat (15 May 2013)

Hi, I've got a Merida and like OP i was a bit dubious about purchasing it but seeing as my LBS had just changed from being a gary fisher dealer to merida I thought i'd risk it. He explained about them being one of biggest manufacturers in world and also i trust him as he's well renowned in the area and generally it his livelihood he's risking by supplying them. I got mine through c2w scheme and i had a budget to goto per month but i was between two in the end and sadly the name sold it to me MATTS Merida.
I've had it 3 yrs now and have used it as a commuter bike and spare bike on and off but generally its my tracks and trails ride bike for the weekend and i use hybrid in week. Yes admittedly the parts are not the best available but for my budget it does me. So its a yes from me!!


----------



## Hobbio (15 May 2013)

That's a great endorsement mate, thanks 

Hopefully the cash will be in place soon *crosses fingers*


----------



## matthat (15 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> That's a great endorsement mate, thanks
> 
> Hopefully the cash will be in place soon *crosses fingers*


Get a pic or 2 up when its arrived!! you'll soon have a fleet!! I started on hybrid then got mtb now got a defy 3 which is sweeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Hobbio (20 May 2013)

I'll deffo post a couple of pics when I get it 

The money I was expecting last week should be here this week, so hopefully I can get it ordered tomorrow or Wednesday. That means that I should have it ready for next week, when I'm off work!


----------



## Hobbio (21 May 2013)

The Merida Big Nine is ordered, I'm picking it up on Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## Cubist (21 May 2013)

I decided it's time Cubette got back on the bike, and she'll come to Philips Park with us at the weekend, so I've just serviced her Merida. It's now had the brakes bled (nice Shimano Deore), I've serviced the Deore hubs and given it some Ralphs/Nics to play on, and I've given it a 711mm riser bar. I've just taken it round the block and it shifts very sweetly, it feels absolutely fantastic handling wise with the wide bars, and the Tora fork is very plush for a coil. I've greased the DMR V8 pedals and it's readt yo rumble. If she gets back into it I'll swap the crankset for a Deore.... it weighs 13.6kg with the pedals, so there's a bit of shedding to do but for the moment it's great! 

I reckon you'll like your Merida!


----------



## Hobbio (21 May 2013)

Cool! I've ridden a bike precisely once in that last 10 years, and that was a shed with 18 gears, not one of which engaged properly. The lowish end standard kit on this will feel a million miles better than anything I've ever experienced, but the frame is exactly the same as their £1300 range topper so if I get the urge to improve it I won't be polishing a turd.

I can't wait to get on it


----------



## Hobbio (22 May 2013)

Aaarrgghh!

Why isn't it Saturday yet??!!


----------



## Cubist (25 May 2013)

Bet you went to bed early so Sat would come round even quicker....... 

We're off to Philips Park tomorrow to try and get Cubette back into MTBing, and I can't wait to take her Merida for a spin. It feels awesome with the wide bars and short stem!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 May 2013)

Hobbio said:


> Aaarrgghh!
> 
> Why isn't it Saturday yet??!!


 
tis now. Pictures


----------



## Hobbio (25 May 2013)

Lol, here it is 

I love it! 





I've been out twice on it today, and I need more fitness and a more resilient arse 

I downloaded Strava for the second one, here's the link: http://app.strava.com/activities/56149211

It's a start!


----------



## Cubist (25 May 2013)

That's a very nice looking bike!


----------



## Psycolist (27 May 2013)

Boootiful mate----but the saddle looks like a proper rump ruiner. Any plans to try it off road atall ?


----------



## Hobbio (27 May 2013)

I'm going to get it on some local stuff first, and then over to Cannock Chase once I've had some practice.

I've already ordered a Madison Flux saddle, can't be done with the standard one


----------



## Psycolist (28 May 2013)

Good stuff. Try and make it a dry day, Off road in the wet can be scary for the most experienced rider......Good luck and let us all know how you get on in the future


----------

